# Schwinn Corvette...5 Speed



## halfatruck (Apr 3, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/bik/2938662278.html


----------



## how (Apr 5, 2012)

bike is a build up,,doubt if it was original 5 speed..the front rack is 58 or older,,chainguard is 59 or newer,,handle grips are 60 or newer,,,


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 5, 2012)

*True 5 speed*

1961-2 only. You can see original correct decal on seat mast and chain guard. Shifter looks mounted on a braze on and not a clamped on unit. 400 is steep in this market but it looks like a real one to me.


----------



## how (Apr 6, 2012)

it is for sure is not a real one ,,the front rack is aluminum and was used only up to 58.
The derailer is wrong also.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 6, 2012)

it's a 62 judging by the 62 cable stops.seller has wrong year listed.derailleur has been replaced at some point.even has the small spoke protector.rack is correct for a 62.correct 2 rivet seat and starburst headbadge.rear rack was added.


----------



## how (Apr 6, 2012)

island schwinn said:


> it's a 62 judging by the 62 cable stops.seller has wrong year listed.derailleur has been replaced at some point.even has the small spoke protector.rack is correct for a 62.correct 2 rivet seat and starburst headbadge.rear rack was added.[/QUOT]
> 
> no front rack is not correct,,front rack should be steel not aluminum,,too many wrong things with this bike. Spoke protector wrong


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 7, 2012)

i've done a little research on the 5 speeds.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4526.0

the tr findley schwinn page with the front rack.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_Corvette.html

i also own 5 vettes with the aluminum double hinge front rack,all original.also called a mayweg rack.my bikes are 60-63.the steel chrome racks were used on the lower end bikes and some womens bikes.i have a couple with the steel rack,but no vettes.and here's a pic of a correct spoke protector and my 62 5 speed.


----------

